# Frequent traveller option on tunnel



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I asked a question recently about myferrylink's carnet scheme, without much response...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-146723-myferrylink-not-bookable-through-clubs.html

And also thought about the euro tunnel scheme where you book for 5 returns in 12 months. I initially thought this was not really on, as I could not do 5 returns in 12 months. But you can have a nominated driver to share that booking, and you only pay the motorhome supplement (£11 each way) when you book for the motorhome. So for example my daughter & her family could use their car on the ticket a couple of times and I could use the motorhome the remaining 3 crossings. 
Seems a reasonable possibility for regular tunnel users who don't have Tesco vouchers. I could get a return crossing at off peak times (after 4pm going out and before 2pm coming back) for £108, and not have to commit to a booking months in advance. Current prices for going out mid February and returning early April are around £170, and if I wanted to change the return date at shortish notice this would be loaded - there would be no loading if I had the Frequent Traveller booking.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/types/frequent-traveller/

I've called Eurotunnel and confirmed the arrangements about 2 users and supplement bookings with them.

Has anybody used this scheme? Any thoughts?


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I looked into it and thought it was a good idea. We are likely to do 3 trips and SIL may be tempted by the others. However we still have tesco vouchers at the moment.
As we spend more time abroad, we will gain fewer vouchers....then we'll look at the frequent traveller idea again.

Bryn


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks bognormike.

I hadn't realised until you've pointed it out that you can pay a supplement for a campervan. I'd simply thought that it was only applicable to cars.

Wish I'd looked into it sooner as we used the chunnel for a return in October and are using it for another trip in January and again in March, but have already got them booked.

Oh well, will look into it again next time we need to book and in the meantime see if I can find someone in the family who wants a couple of return trips.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it possible to use this for two different campers? If so perhaps we could discover that we are brothers in law and split the journeys?
I'm about to book one way for next weekend (from France) and will be coming back sometime in January but no date decided and no booking made.

Alan


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have used frequent traveller for a few years. It is 10 singles, plus a supplement for MHs. This is the first year that we will have used all 10 tickets, because we could share them with brother in law. Even when we have not used all of our tickets it has always worked out cheaper, especially if travelling at high season. We also like being able to change bookings at the last minute.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We.ve used Frequent travellers for years, in one guise or another. The system for having two names on the FQ account used to be in place, then they dropped it and have now reinstated it. I don't think you have to be family members, I think any two people can share it.
Apparently the tunnel has now dropped the way they load motorhomes, which used to be always last on. 
lala


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Having looked through the terms and conditions it would appear that the other person who can book journeys just needs to be a nominated person, so doesn't need to be related. I think as the main account holder you just need to be able to trust whoever you appoint as the second nominated person who is able to make bookings as they will do it through your account.

This copied from the website.

3.1 The main account holder is responsible for the operation and use of the account. Where a nominated person is named, the main account holder remains responsible for account details and passwords. However, the nominated person can share the rights to book, amend and cancel bookings.

3.2 The main account holder will be given an Account Number and password. These details are personal to the main account holder (and any nominated person) and should not be disclosed to any other party.

3.3 Bookings can be made by the main account holder or the nominated person. However the person making the booking must travel on all bookings made in their name.

3.4 Travel will be refused if the person making the booking is not present at the time of check-in.


Unfortunately I don't need to book anymore until about next September so it's pointless me signing up for an account now as I wouldn't be able to squeeze enough trips in the years validity. Will probably join up about August.

It's an idea though - joining up with another member so you each get 2 or 3 trips a year at a discounted rate.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

alhod said:


> Is it possible to use this for two different campers? If so perhaps we could discover that we are brothers in law and split the journeys?
> I'm about to book one way for next weekend (from France) and will be coming back sometime in January but no date decided and no booking made.
> 
> Alan


don't see why not, Alan.
The possibility of flexible returns appeals to me as well.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Taking the loading point first, I can confirm that as we were 2nd on when we came out last month, all cars were loaded behind us.

I would certainly be interested in splitting a block with another. We expect to make probably three round trips in 2014 so if that fits with someone who is interested let's talk about it!

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just been checking the saving and it does seem quite good. Rate on booking page for next Saturday morning was £89 and on the annual booking that would be £54.

8) 

Alan


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've had a reasonably careful look through the 'frequent traveller' Ts&Cs, but I'm still unclear if it's possible for the Account Holder to have MORE than ONE other nominated person - ref point 3.2 below:

3.2 The main account holder will be given an Account Number and password. These details are personal to the main account holder (and any nominated person) and should not be disclosed to any other party. 

Can anybody help clarify this? I'm wondering if the 10 single tickets could be shared with more than one other family member or friend?

Mike


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I read it to mean the account holder and one other nominated user.

Alan


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

alhod said:


> I read it to mean the account holder and one other nominated user.
> 
> Alan


Ah, yes - I've just found some more detail:

"The main account holder can appoint a Nominated Person on the account. A Nominated Person can only be added at the time the Account is opened and cannot be changed for the duration of the Account validity."

So the account holder can appoint 'A' nominated person - which I guess means one person.

Mike


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I guess it would be limited otherwise a group could just get one trip each at the discounted rate. 

Alan


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes we use a nominated person, wife and I separately. 

The nominated person has to give their credit/debit card details too although the account when opened is charged to the account holder only. This is to enable checking in with a card for either main or nominated.

The advantages of the tunnel and the ability to change a booking online at very short notice (we have as short as an hour's notice), plus they try very hard to accomodate a frequent traveller's situation if a problem arises makes this a winner for us.

Of course the cost being stable through out the year providing travel is made at the appropriate time is also a bonus. 

No don't have any connection with Eurotunnel, just a very satisfied long term customer.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

veevee said:


> Yes we use a nominated person, wife and I separately.
> 
> The nominated person has to give their credit/debit card details too although the account when opened is charged to the account holder only. This is to enable checking in with a card for either main or nominated.
> 
> ...


Very helpful information - thank you. We are thinking of doing a long ferry crossing to Spain in the spring, but otherwise we like the tunnel. I reckon it's worth our trying the frequent traveller scheme, but perhaps wait until we get back from Spain. Then we can use it through the summer and into late spring 2015. Hope the price doesn't increase too much in the meantime.

Thanks again for the insight.

Mike


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

The cost per trip went up I think early this year (or the end of last). It was the first price increase for many years but that doesn't mean it wont be more frequent in the future?

The last increase was £4 per trip so around 10% increase.

Here's another thing we have had to do in the past and it worked well at the time. We had a complicated change of booking that couldn't be arranged online so needed to phone, BTW the phone staff have been universally great on the occasions we have had to use them.

On this occasion the retail booking office was closed so we called the truck phone number as that is manned 24 hours a day, they sorted the arrangements for us when we explained our situation.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, we use this scheme and have done for the last 3 years, it suits us as we use all the crossings. It's incredibly flexible, and they bend over backwards to get you on if you arrive earlier than you booked, 36 hours in one case - straight on, that was early September !


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

veevee said:


> The cost per trip went up I think early this year (or the end of last). It was the first price increase for many years but that doesn't mean it wont be more frequent in the future?
> 
> The last increase was £4 per trip so around 10% increase.
> 
> ...


Yes, interestingly, we've always found the staff on the telephone extremely good and very flexible. We've also had to change quite a few bookings - on one occasion 3 or 4 times - absolutely no problem and no admin fees or anything. Praise where praise is due. Another reason we like the tunnel.

Mike


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We have just opened a frequent traveller account with a relative. They live in France and we live in UK but not a problem as Eurotunnel treat each of the 10 tickets as individual legs which can be single or return and originate here or in France.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody, very informative. I'll talk to my daughter & see whether they are up for it. I may do a hop over before Christmas, and will certainly be doing 2 others, so will register shortly.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I booked up on the frequent traveller scheme this week, easy to do, and I nominated my daughter as my "partner" driver. I have a frequest traveller account code, and passowrd, and when either of us want to go, we can book up at reasonably short notice.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
All very interesting reading, thank you everyone.
Now, being lazy and not looking through their website, does anyone know if I can use the frequent traveller tickets with a toad?
At what extra cost?
I assume the 12 months runs from when you sign up, is that right?
Regards
p-c


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi mike, as you know i have always used car net with sea france and po and o just to be able just to turn up when i want just the freedom of no bookings usualy pay for 10 returns so its much better for us as we still work but may be not for every one....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have just called Eurotunnel to make a one way booking to France. We are driving along the Normandy Coast to Le Havre an are coming back with LD Lines.

The cost of one way with Eurotunnel was £106.

I used £15 of Tesco Vouchers into Tesco Deals so that took off £45.

So:

£45 Tesco Deals
£61 paid on Card.

The Lady at Eurotunnel asked if I travelled regular with the Camper. I told her that we did and we used a combination of Stena, Brittany Ferries and P&O.

After a little chat, I seems we may be better off opening an FT account with by Brother-In-Law. We won't use all 10 and nor would he. But, I am sure we could come to some arrangement.

Save the Tesco Deals for Stena or something else.

TM


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> We have just opened a frequent traveller account with a relative. They live in France and we live in UK but not a problem as Eurotunnel treat each of the 10 tickets as individual legs which can be single or return and originate here or in France.


I've been using this for 2/3 years. Most of my trips originate in France. I've a retirement job as a courier, so most of my trips I go out freight, but come back empty on the tourist shuttle. We also use the MH on the same ticket.

AFAIK the only ID check when checking in is the credit card you use for the initial purchase. It doesn't actually ask you you who is holding the credit card! You can travel in peak time, e.g. after 2pm inbound, for an extra £20.00.

Malcolm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

teemyob said:


> I have just called Eurotunnel to make a one way booking to France. We are driving along the Normandy Coast to Le Havre an are coming back with LD Lines.
> 
> The cost of one way with Eurotunnel was £106.
> 
> ...


Just rang Brother-In-Law, not interested. I will see if I can find another joint holder.

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just to follow up, I did the first crossing in February / early march. I went out a few days after booking, at the set price. On coming back I got to the French Coast earlier than I thought I would and called Eurotunnel to change my booking. Dead easy, they changed my booking to the same time next day, no extra charge.

I can book up at short notice and still get the crossing at the basic price for off peak of £54 each way.

My daughter is my "joint" booker, and she will do 2 crossings with her family - leaving me with 2 others before December. 
TM - there may be somebody on here who may share with you?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Another point I forgot to mention, is that I'm almost cetain that if you book and don't travel, the crossing is refunded to your frequent traveller account. 


Malcolm


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We use the frequent traveller for both the van and our car.


I'm just about to buy another 10 trips but the disappointing thing is your 12 months start from when you buy them, not from your first booking.


If you wait on just before you travel to order you run the risk of no availability when you want to travel at busy peak times


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just to advise that I've renewed for this year with a friend on here, actually booked 6 returns, so 3 each, and the basic price is still £43 each way plus £11 for the motorhome. Still excellent value , and easy to book - and amend if you need to do so . I waited until it was nearly time for the first trip, and was pleasantly surprised that the prices had not increased.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

p-c said:


> Hi
> All very interesting reading, thank you everyone.
> Now, being lazy and not looking through their website, does anyone know if I can use the frequent traveller tickets with a toad?
> At what extra cost?
> ...


The cost for a trailer is £43 at least it was last year.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

leseduts said:


> The cost for a trailer is £43 at least it was last year.


If you take a trailer its between £54 non peak rising to £84 peak


----------

